# Riding after vaccinations - how long?



## tasteofchristmaschaos (30 June 2009)

Fella has his vaccinations on Thursday and I wouldn't ride him the same day, but was wondering if it would be okay to ride the day after, or if I should wait longer.
I haven't been able to ride him since late last week due to a loose shoe and the farrier can't come out until thursday, so I want to get out on him again asap before he looses too much fitness.
When would you lot all say is the soonest it is ok to ride him?


----------



## Liesel (30 June 2009)

I would ride the day after jabs.  I have even ridden the day of a jab (it was done in the morning &amp; had a lesson that evening) and all was ok.  My vet's pracitce normally say ok to ride as long as nothing too strenous.


----------



## Chico Mio (30 June 2009)

Well,  my lad got ridden the day after his flu/tet and to be honest I know people who have had the vet out in the morning and ridden in the evening. I'm sure Friday would be fine.


----------



## bambigirl (30 June 2009)

mine had his flu tet and i lunged him straight after.. vet watched !! lol


----------



## MagicMelon (30 June 2009)

I ride the day after jabs too. I never ride same day as some people feel "odd" after their vaccinations so Id rather not risk it with my horses.


----------



## jesterfaerie (30 June 2009)

They have been ridden the day of the jab as they are hacked down to the vets for them.


----------



## Divasmum (30 June 2009)

Years ago the rule used to be not to let the horse sweat for 5 days. however with more modern vaccines this no longer applies.


----------



## Hippona (30 June 2009)

Enough time for me to tack up


----------



## Donkeymad (30 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Enough time for me to tack up 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Yep, quite agree


----------



## Annagain (30 June 2009)

I ride my horse to the vet's yard (only 5-10 mins away) to avoid the call out charge, I don't even get off him to have the jab! I know he won't go nuts though, wouldn't necessarily recommend it for every horse - used to take my old boy in the trailer as we knew he was captive then as he would go ballistic as soon as he saw the vet and needed blindfolding for any treatment!


----------

